# Radeon 9600XT 256MB DDR VS. GeForce 6600 GT 128MB DDR3???



## j2chulo (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey guys im still trying to find out the best deal on a good video card. i had come through lot fo good and bad card different price and stuff. What i need you guys to help me with the price, Graphic quality and perform on this two cards. This is what i have my eyes on. so you tell me which on is better for that price.

XFX GeForce 6600 GT 128MB DDR3 AGP 8X Dual DVI = $199.99 
ATI RADEON 9600XT 256MB DDR, 8X AGP, TV-out = $99.99 
The ATI i don't think its in new condiction but the XFX is new

So what's Best???

Im trying to get a good deal on 
ATI Radeon X800 PRO 256MB Graphics Card - AGP but they running over $275
BFG GEFORCE 6800 GT OVERLOCKED NVIDIA 256MB GDDR3 AGP this on also on the $300

Whats the most you guys think i can pay of a Radeon X800 pro 256mb and Geforce 6800GT ??


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

j2chulo said:


> Hey guys im still trying to find out the best deal on a good video card. i had come through lot fo good and bad card different price and stuff. What i need you guys to help me with the price, Graphic quality and perform on this two cards. This is what i have my eyes on. so you tell me which on is better for that price.
> 
> XFX GeForce 6600 GT 128MB DDR3 AGP 8X Dual DVI = $199.99
> ATI RADEON 9600XT 256MB DDR, 8X AGP, TV-out = $99.99
> ...



The 6600Gt is a lot better then the 9600XT. Between the x800pro and the 6800GT I would definally go 6800GT due to it 16 pipelines while the x800PRO I believe only have 12 pipelines.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

For an x800 xt you are looking at over $400 unless you buy second hand. 
The 6800 GT can be found anywhere from about $300-$400. 

and like mgold said, the 6600gt will blow the 9600xt out of the water.


----------



## j2chulo (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow thank you guys. i though Radeon 9600xt was more close to the 6600GT. Now whats the difference between GeForce 6600GT 128MB DDR Video Card and GeForce 6600 256MB Video Card?? Because i noted that the 6600GT 128MB its more spensive than 6600 256MB. why GT cost more if it has less Memory ???


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

j2chulo said:


> Wow thank you guys. i though Radeon 9600xt was more close to the 6600GT. Now whats the difference between GeForce 6600GT 128MB DDR Video Card and GeForce 6600 256MB Video Card?? Because i noted that the 6600GT 128MB its more spensive than 6600 256MB. why GT cost more if it has less Memory ???


Amount of memory do not mean much to video cards. The 6600gt has faster core and ram. It proberly have more piplines but am not sure on this one because I only seen the pipeline numbers for the 6800 series. In conclusion the 6600GT will just perform signicantly better then the 6600. If you a gamer the 6600GT is the one you want.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

The 6600GT has a 500MHz GPU whereas the 6600 runs at 300MHz. The memory bandwidth on the 6600GT runs at 16.0GB/s whereas the 6600 runs at 8.8GB/s. Basically, the 6600GT is just a substantially faster board. The only thing the plain 6600 has going for it is that it's cheaper and has 256MB of RAM which you will rarely use. The 6600GT is just a much better board. Having 256MB of RAM only makes sense with fast GPUs.


----------



## j2chulo (Feb 19, 2005)

UncleMacro you're the man i love how you explain things Ok so im clean about that now if you guys still online i just found a site where the xfx 6800 128MB cost about $246 the XFX 6600GT 128MB cost agbout $194 is it worth pay that extra $50 dollars for the 6800 ???


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

6600GT vs 6800 is not such an easy call. This page has a pretty thorough comparison of the various NVIDIA models. A 6600GT has an 8 pipe GPU at 500MHz whereas a 6800 has a 12 pipe GPU at 325MHz. That makes them about the same speed. On the other hand, some people can unlock the extra 4 pipes in a 6800 and turn it into a 16 pipe GPU which makes it a very good deal. But that doesn't work for everybody because some people get artifacts in the extra 4 pipes.

In the memory bandwidth department the 6600GT is 16.0GB/s whereas the 6800 is 22.4GB/s. The 6800 is quicker but not by a huge margin.

So basically, the 6800 is a better deal if you can unlock the extra 4 pipes successfully. If you can't unlock the pipes without artifacts then it's not so clear. I have no idea what the success rate is. You can see this subject being discussed here on and that forum endlessly. If it was me, I think I'd just get the 6600GT and spend the extra $50 on something else. They're both good boards.


----------



## j2chulo (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah Interesting. Hard choice as everyone say on that site. if i can get eh 6800 unlonck then that will be good. i will see what i can get thank UncleMacro


----------

